# Android Flash Player RIP: How to Get it Now That it's Gone



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

HTML5 has won the war with Adobe Flash for mobile devices. As of today, Flash for Android devices wont available to download anymore from the Google Play store and the company said it has stopped development of Flash for mobile devices.

Adobe delisted Flash Player from Google Play, and you wont be able to get any updates that fix bugs unless you have a device with Flash already installed or pre-installed by the manufacturer (heres a list of the Flash-certified Android devices). In other words, Adobe is telling everyone to move on from Flash on their phones.

If you have an Android 4.1 Jelly Bean phone, then Adobe says Flash Player is not supported. If you had Flash preinstalled and updated to 4.1, the company recommends you uninstall Flash, as it is not certified and could exhibit unpredictable behavior. If you have a Nexus 7, then the tablet does not come with Flash pre-installed, and the new Chrome browser does not support Flash anyway.

Read More


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

Wow I saw this on facebook


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

there are sure a lot of people having a hard time admitting Jobs was right... and by the way, no one ever thought twice about Flash on an iPad... every single site that actually wants to stay in business, supports the iPhone/iPad, with the added bonus of no annoying flash ads, or flash crashes, or flash slow downs.....


----------

